# Orien Greene is now playing in New Zealand 4 the Breakers in the NBL (Australia)



## ClintDogg (Oct 9, 2005)

He goes ok hey.

He had a nice dunk in his 1st game 4 them.

But, what i wanna know is, he was playing NBA basketball like i heard only 128 days ago, b4 he went to NZ. I think he was with *Boston*.

What went on there, did Orien Greene get shafted or what?.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Sorry about the source but it has good credentials and I checked out all the info and it is true best to my knowledge.

Link 



> Wikipedia - Greene came into the 2005 NBA Draft far under the radar, and it came as a surprise to some analysts when he was taken as a second-round pick (53rd overall) by the Boston Celtics, despite the fact that Celtics' director of basketball operations Danny Ainge had been eyeing him for some time.
> 
> Greene was originally expected to have to fight for his roster spot coming into the 2005-06 season, however his strong play in the preseason vaulted him into second on the depth chart behind Delonte West to begin the season. His status as the backup point guard was cemented by a season-ending injury to Dan Dickau and the trade of Marcus Banks to the Minnesota Timberwolves.
> 
> ...


Hope that helps :biggrin:

PP


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Decent defense, poor ball-handling, no shot. All you need to know.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^Summed up perfectly


----------

